# Looking For Paul Audemars



## Chrisrbk (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for Paul Audemars, if anyone knows him and can point him in the direction of this post that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think you will find him on the NAWCC message board under the username Audemars


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

This is me - what can I do for you?

Paul


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

This is me - what can I do for you

Paul


----------



## Chrisrbk (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Paul, sorry for the delay.

I purchased a nakkered audemars watch which I believe was built by your family and I've just got it back from having it restored.

Please send me an email and I'll share some pics.....if your interested

Chrisrbk86 (AT) googlemail (dot) com


----------



## Chrisrbk (Feb 7, 2014)

Bump


----------

